# Appreciating Glock again



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is interesting... Two of my very first handguns were Glocks - got my G17 back in 1993... But, I eventually moved on... Owning a few Glocks here and there over the years - but never really "liking them."

25+ years and 3 digits worth of guns later - I feel like I have owned almost everything at one point in time... Well, I picked up a Glock 48 earlier this year, and that got me appreciating Glocks again.

Then, I bought a 5th Gen G19 last month, and a 5th Gen G34 last week... Both with Ameriglo night sights....

It must be the change to the grip with the 5th Gen, because I really like the way the gun feels in the hands. And, I can appreciate the simplicity of the Glock design. Amazing that they came up with that all those years ago... 

Now, I find myself wanting more


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Gen5 with the Ameriglo Bolds is _*almost*_ worthy of the Glock Perfection slogan.

There's not much they need out side of a fluff and buff of the trigger bar and connector and maybe a different trigger if that's your thing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My 19 and 34 are both gen 3 but with XL hands the grips suit me just fine. 
The factory trigger on the 34 is pretty nice as is. My G19 received a hand fitted Ghost Evo Elite trigger which is a huge improvement over the stock one.
Welcome back to the "Dark Side".

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> It is interesting... Two of my very first handguns were Glocks - got my G17 back in 1993... But, I eventually moved on... Owning a few Glocks here and there over the years - but never really "liking them."
> 
> 25+ years and 3 digits worth of guns later - I feel like I have owned almost everything at one point in time... Well, I picked up a Glock 48 earlier this year, and that got me appreciating Glocks again.
> 
> ...


At one time I swore that I'd never own one of those ugly God damn things. Now I've got six of 'em and one Shadow Systems MR 918 which for all intents and purposes is the Wilson of the Glock design. It's based on a G19. Of all the guns I've ever worked on Glocks are by far the easiest.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am hoping to shoot my new G34 in the next week... And then I will decide if I want to get some work done to it. We'll see.

I may even sell my APX and buy a G45 next year....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Glock is definitely the small block 350 of the handgun world. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

When I had six of them I said that was enough. Then I saw the Gen 5 34 in my LGS case shortly after they came out and now it's seven. Bought my Glock 17 8 years ago still going strong and I have put thousands of rounds through it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, they (almost) always come back.

I *wish* I only had 6 of the dang things.
Heck, I've got 6 different G17 models alone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just shot the G34 - That thing is awesome. It groups very well and tight. Love the longer sight radius and the low recoil from the size. I shoot it about as well as the M9A3.

I also put a few rounds thru the G19 and my APX Centurion.

I really think that if I can come across a G45, I will buy that and sell my APX. I like the Glock better


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> It is interesting... Two of my very first handguns were Glocks - got my G17 back in 1993... But, I eventually moved on... Owning a few Glocks here and there over the years - but never really "liking them."
> 
> 25+ years and 3 digits worth of guns later - I feel like I have owned almost everything at one point in time... Well, I picked up a Glock 48 earlier this year, and that got me appreciating Glocks again.
> 
> ...


I could never fall out of favor with my Glocks, anymore than I could my Berettas. To me, the lines on a classic Beretta are "art like". On the other hand, the lines of a Glock say to me, "I mean business".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't say that I liked old Glocks as much as I do the new 5th gen models .

I plan to get a 2nd G34 and send it off to Taran Tactical... As soon as I can track down another.... I was gonna send this one off. But I paid extra for night sights, and I like the way it is now. I carried it on Sat, and it is my new home defense gun.

So now I gotta get another


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I managed to track down another Glock 34 Gen 5. Someone on Glocktalk told me about a local shop near them that had one. When I get it, I plan to send it to Taran Tactical for some custom work


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I managed to track down another Glock 34 Gen 5. Someone on Glocktalk told me about a local shop near them that had one. When I get it, I plan to send it to Taran Tactical for some custom work


Looking forward to pics and a range report!

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sure. 

There is a 6 month wait to get it back once I send it off. So, may be a while...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Sure.
> 
> There is a 6 month wait to get it back once I send it off. So, may be a while...


Maybe by then we will be beyond what the snowflakes call "THE NEW NORMAL."
I fricking hate that term.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Maybe by then we will be beyond what the snowflakes call "THE NEW NORMAL."
> I fricking hate that term.
> 
> GW


Yeah, I hate it too.


----------

